# Why mods close threads?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Why is it necessary to close a thread, even if OP is not posting for a while? 
I understand that the first aim is to help OP but even if OP doesn't show up for a while, other posters can benefit too. 

Just like in this thread:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...tionship-discussion/435915-past-future-6.html 

I mean, posters can still share ideas and learn about each other's perspectives and even learn new ones or change e perspective based on several arguments.

Why was it necessary to close it when other posters were still sharing their input?
This makes it sounds like a dictatorship, like "_shut your mouth and you're not going to talk if X won't be talking..._"
That's the feeling that I got when I saw the thread closed.

I agree with closing threads when OP has clarified the issue or when the thread takes totally a different direction, but in other situations, I'd recommend mods to consider keeping threads open, especially when posters are in the middle of a discussion.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes threads are closed down at the request of the OP, sometimes if the thread is very old.

For example, if we have someone offering advice to an OP in a thread dating back ten years when the OP hasn't posted in nine years, helps nobody, so aged threads are often closed down, if the OP hasn't been on the site in several years.

These are known as "Zombie threads."

If someone wants their thread re-opened, we can do that for them.


----------

